# My Betta has a white patch on its side...



## jriley

My beautiful red-orange Betta has suddenly developed a white patch on its side...not cottony, but hard-looking, like the scale itself suddenly went dead white. Some scales around it are slowly becoming discolored, and the whole area (about 1/8 of an inch across) is slightly bulgy. This has been going on for just a few days--and today, it seems to be accelerating. He's generally active, eats well, plays in the current from his water filter, and doesn't seem to have any other problems. He (and his water snail friend) live in a 3 gallon Marineland Eclipse 3 tank, with biofilter and the whole thing. I'm really nervous, because I can't find anything that quite explains what is going on with his side. Please help!


----------



## Adastra

Odd, is the tank cycled and how often have you been changing the water? Do you know your water parameters? Is the tank heated? 

A picture would also be quite helpful.


----------



## jriley

The tank is heated, and sits at about 80F most of the time. I changed about 75% of the water a few days ago. I use tap water with a conditioner. Generally, a water change of 25% about once a week has kept Fishy Man and Snaily quite comfortable. I did add 1 tsp of aquarium salt with this water change, as I'd been told it would be beneficial to both aquarium inhabitants. There is a full filtration system in place, including the biowheel thingie. I don't know the pH. He's been very happy in his tank since we got it, about 6 weeks ago. Sorry--I can't send a photo at this time--wish I could!


----------



## Dead Sunlight

Yes a picture would be helpful, It sounds like marbling besides the fact that it buldges. OldFishLady will help, try pming her.


----------



## jriley

This is my first try on this site, and I'm not the most technologically savvy human--how do you "pming" someone? Thanks for all help!


----------



## dramaqueen

pm means private message. Go to the person's profile page and it will have contact info there.


----------



## jriley

An update on my fish: in less than 12 hours, he's went from one white, hard scale to several--the patch is larger, and the bulge is larger, too. If it wasn't a fish, I'd day it looked like a fast-developing scab over a cut. But even that wouldn't explain the white coloration. He's still active, eating, moving well. Maybe not moving around quite a much as usual--but his "usual" was pretty darn hyperactive! Not scratching on anything. I added some extra conditioner this morning, and he got a minimal amount of salt (1 tsp per 3 gallons) when I changed the water 2 days ago, but I haven't done anything else yet. I would SO appreciate any help on this, because I've been scanning this site for HOURS, and have yet to find anyone's entry that quite matches what's going on with Fishy Man. Thanks in advance for any help...


----------



## jriley

Thanks for the help on the techie stuff. I THINK I got a message to OldFishLady.


----------



## Oldfishlady

Without a pic it is really hard to make a "best guess" at what is going on and even then it can be a challenge.

I would start by making some daily 50% water changes since he is otherwise acting his normal self and eating

Personally I would get the salt out or use it at a dosage of 1tsp/gal for no longer than 10 days.

If you want to try a salt treatment I would QT him and use aquarium salt 1tsp/gal along with daily 100% water changes for 10 days.

Really need a clear pic of the area in question

Sorry I couldn't be of more help....


----------



## Adastra

This is quite odd--usually when an area is infected it gets fuzzy and the scales fall off and if there are outward visual signs, the fish is usually extremely lethargic and refusing food. If you hadn't described the increased hardness of the scales, I would say that it might be a result of marbling--you might want to give this page a look, just in case it's close to what you're describing: http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=1114 it likely isn't, but I feel the need to have it ruled out for sure.

If it isn't marbling, it seems like it might be some kind of odd tumor growth--if it were bacterial or parasitic the betta's behavior would likely be drastically affected by now.


----------



## jriley

Another update on my Fishy Man with the weird, hard, bulgy white patch--early this morning, I went to check on him, and found that a large portion of the patch had COME OFF and was hanging by tiny bit of skin. And then it came off--I managed to catch it with a baster (I thought that might be a good idea, especially if this turns out to by lymphocystis(?)) and get it out of the tank before it even touched the ground. 

Underneath the patch that came off, he's still got hard white scales. The white/discolored area is still about 1/4 inch across, but the bulge is much smaller in size. He's still got a good appetite, and is swimming around. You may be right about the tumor thing...

I've kept his temp at 82-85 F since yesterday, along with the slight increase in salt. Yesterday, this strategy seemed to make everything speed up...but the piece dropped off, so it might be a GOOD strategy(?) Still don't know what's going on, though, so any thoughts on this would be much appreciated. And much thanks to those of you who already replied to my request!


----------



## vaygirl

My fish has something similar. I thought it was lymphocystis but it's never fallen off. It just keeps growing. On another forum they thought it might be a deformity. Here's my thread with pics so you could compare. Codered's got pics of her fish with a tumor on that thread as well.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=42948


----------



## Adastra

As long as the fish is still active and eating, I would keep doing water changes and adding aquarium salt. If you feel your fish is in greater danger of the wound being infected, you could try some methylene blue.


----------



## Dead Sunlight

And time... Give it some time....

Yuck, I'm glad Dead Sunlight doesn't have that!!!


----------



## jriley

Little pieces of the white scaly stuff are continuing to come off, and the patch is getting smaller. In addition, the bulge has reduced to almost regular body level. The new layers that are appearing are beginning to look orange-red (all but one, which is still dead white). It's strange, but isn't yucky or anything like that--on a human, it would kind of look like someone who is sloughing off some dead skin. 

He's still active, too--and is getting really good at coming over and showing off his patch to my magnifying glass (and flaring, too...I must look quite the sight from HIS side of the glass). What a good fishy man!

Since this seems to be a strange/weird/rare occurrance, I'll keep updating. Thanks for all help, and keep your thinking caps on...we're not done yet!


----------



## Astro277

Could be a number of things honestly. I think it could be either a tumor, parasitic or ick. 

But id vote that its parasitic for it to vanish like that


----------



## jriley

But it HASN'T vanished--the spot got smaller, but it is still there, and is still sloughing off. It's the strangest looking thing. I SO wish I could post a photo...maybe I can find someone with a camera/phone and some techie ability tomorrow, if this is still continuing. In any case, as he is still acting like his loveably obnoxious self, I'm no longer freaking out. We'll just have to see what happens next. Have a good night, all!


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX

I read somewhere that betta fish may actually shed their scales due to stress from water changes (toxins, temp. etc.) or certain changes in the environment.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX

Here's the site....he's actually an expert (his bio is on the side) 
http://en.allexperts.com/q/Fish-1472/Betta-Losing-Scales.htm


----------



## jriley

Tonight's update--all the white scaly stuff is pretty much gone now--it fell off--and the scales underneath look okay, although not as brightly colored as the rest of Fishyman. Maybe that will improve in time--who knows? I sure don't! He was back to his usual hyperactive self today (as I said previously, he'd been a little slower than usual lately, but that still was plenty active). If this was the virus lymphocystis, it looks like this episode is over. Let's hope we're lucky, and it STAYS that way. If not--well, we'll cope, and keep him as healthy and comfy as possible. If there's a change, I'll be sure to let you all know (and maybe, by then, I'll have some way of including a photo!).

THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR YOUR SUGGESTIONS, ADVICE and SUPPORT. For a newbie to the wonderful world of Bettas, it was more than just helpful...it kept me thinking, instead of just panicking. You were all such a blessing!


----------



## ANHEL123

i heard that betta don't need filter,they get sick easier . i have 5 bettas . each of them in 2.5 gal water . i change water approx every 10-12 days. i always leave portion their original water . i don't even know how much i leave i just try to get from the top before all dirt came from the bottom.
i have 5 bettas and about 9 of my co workers has 2-3 bettas and my friends 

we had about 5 sick betta one with tail & fin rot;one with columnaris ;one was symptoms like yours it was about 13 mo ago we used medication which truly helped

we used ''Tetracycline'' mix together with ''Fungus eliminator'' By Jungle clears serious fungus and bacteria fast and we also ude salt all fished recovered. one of my fish last sept has symptoms look like ''columnaris'' i used the same meds . he recovered completely. 

tetracycline and fungus eliminatror amazing mix 

one time we brought fish from store it did't eat for 7 days we thought it will die decided to use mix of those meds fish still alive it was approx 4 mo ago

tetracycline u can buy in every patstore ,but Fungus eliminator the fish gay in the store ordered for me, not every store has it


----------



## Oldfishlady

ANHEL123 said:


> i heard that betta don't need filter,they get sick easier . i have 5 bettas . each of them in 2.5 gal water . i change water approx every 10-12 days. i always leave portion their original water . i don't even know how much i leave i just try to get from the top before all dirt came from the bottom.
> i have 5 bettas and about 9 of my co workers has 2-3 bettas and my friends
> 
> we had about 5 sick betta one with tail & fin rot;one with columnaris ;one was symptoms like yours it was about 13 mo ago we used medication which truly helped
> 
> we used ''Tetracycline'' mix together with ''Fungus eliminator'' By Jungle clears serious fungus and bacteria fast and we also ude salt all fished recovered. one of my fish last sept has symptoms look like ''columnaris'' i used the same meds . he recovered completely.
> 
> tetracycline and fungus eliminatror amazing mix
> 
> one time we brought fish from store it did't eat for 7 days we thought it will die decided to use mix of those meds fish still alive it was approx 4 mo ago
> 
> tetracycline u can buy in every patstore ,but Fungus eliminator the fish gay in the store ordered for me, not every store has it


With proper care most of these type of problems can be prevented, increase your water changes in the 2.5g unfiltered tanks to 50% once a week and 100% once a week.
IMO/E-you don't need filters with this species, however, they can make care much easier.....


----------



## jriley

Well, now I've got another problem, and more questions. The dead white stuff fell off my fish, and there were scales underneath that are slowly returning to a normalish orange- red color. HOWEVER--my fish has been losing some of its color (especially on the side that was affected), and has been acting sluggish--he still swims and even flares on occasion (he used to be pretty hyperactive), but spends more time sleeping, and now is eating very little (refusing all but an occasional bloodworm or pellet)... he used to be such a piggy, we had to really watch how much he ate! 

No clamping or breathing problems that I can see. While the mysterious "white patch" episode was going on, I added a bit of salt to his tank, and raised the temp to 85F for a couple of days. It seemed to help, but I know I'm not supposed to do that all the time. So, I gradually took the temp back down to 80, and have added no more salt as I do 10% water changes daily (with the filter and biowheel, isn't that okay?). But his condition seems to be slowly deteriorating.

So--what's going on? I'm getting worried. Remember--this is my first Betta so, despite my best efforts, I'm still pretty clueless. I'm afraid inaction will kill my fish--but I'm not sure what action to take at this point. Recommendations?


----------



## frogipoi

I would check on some good sites and books if I were you then sit here. I think this could be serious. Check everything and the other threads here. It may help. I hope he gets better; another Update?


----------



## Oldfishlady

I would increase those water changes, since he was acting better in the warmer water I would increase the water temp, start 50% every other day water changes or QT him and add aquarium salt 1tsp/gal along with 100% water changes daily for 7-10 days, if you have IAL or oak leaves I would steep some in warm water or add directly to the tank for the tannins.
Can you post a pic?


----------



## jriley

I wish I could post a pic, but don't have a digital camera of any sort in my home. I'll try some friends later today. I did a partial water change last night, added 1/2 tsp aquarium salt to the 3 gallon aquarium, and got the water temps up into the low 80s. This morning, his color is still off, but he is a bit more active. He is, however, a little bloated around the front--perhaps because he would ONLY nibble on the dehydrated bloodworms yesterday (he ate 2-3 larger pieces). Not his usual food--its usually more like a treat--but he won't eat regular food at all...he spits it out.

If I add the 1tsp aquarium salt/gallon--after moving my golden snail to another container--(with the 100% water changes daily) that OldFishLady recommended, will that shock my fish? I'm worried about what that amount of salt will do to him.


----------



## vaygirl

I'd try frozen bloodworms. They love them and it'll get his strength up if he's not interested in anything else. A few a day, give or take. I use tweezers to feed mine to my fishies.


----------



## Katniss

I am a new owner to a betta (about 6 weeks now) and he has the same white spot. Last week, I treated him with an antibiotic and still no change. He appears very active and inquisitive. Just wondering if this is marbling or the sign of something more serious. 
Here is a photo of the spot taken when I first brought him home:








Here is a photo taken today:


----------



## ANHEL123

wow this post so old. I couldn't believe what i wrote until i saw the date of the post.
You should make new post...


How big is your tank?
How much and how often you do water changes?
Is the white spot fuzzy cottony like?

Wait when other people to respond . But my advice watch make sure it not fuzzy,cottony like. Make sure his behavior don't change. Watch for other symptoms but don't treat him with antibiotics though anymore. 

There is also natural way to treat which is less stressful for fish - aquarium salt. But i think for now watch him first.

I think it can be marbling..


----------



## Katniss

The spot is not cottony at all. It is flat against his body. He alsoacts like a healthy fish. The tank is a 5 gallon, heated at 78degrees with live plants. The tank is not fully cycled so I check the levels 2x weekly. I do 25% water changes once or twice a week depending upon the ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels. 
Thank you for your advice about aquarium salts. I will read up on them. What will happen to my live plants though? Should I remove the plants?


----------



## ANHEL123

I think plants or at least a lot of them not salt tolerant. So you can remove them and just put them in the water with water conditioner if you ever need to treat ...

But if your fish behavior normal and he is eating and there is not other symptoms develop,do not treat him. 

If you ever need to use aquarium salt i can give you advice. Don't follow instructions on the box. When you are using aquarium salt you need right dosage and right duration or it not going to help.

Also if your tank is not cycle i really don't recommend to do 25% water changes, it really not enough.

I will recommend to do what i do for my 5 gall. I do 50% weekly and 100% every 3 weeks. I also syphon the gravel weekly.

If you don't want to do 100% water changes i recommend to do 50% twice a week with weekly gravel syphoning.


----------



## Katniss

I will take your advice and increase the percentage of water changes. I like the 50% 2x weekly option. 

Still no change in the white spot. It is very hot today and his tank is up to 84 degrees. (I usually keep it at 78.) But King William is still acting normal.

Thanks for taking the time and an interest. I will keep you posted.


----------



## ANHEL123

oh good , still need to siphon the gravel weekly
Good luck .


----------

